# is this weird?



## berrybear (Sep 30, 2007)

OK, I feel like people are going to think that I am crazy but.....Earlier today I felt a very strange sensation in my belly. It took a few seconds to register and I realized - "Oh, that feels like a contraction"..... Ok, obviously , since I"m not pregnant, not ANYWHERE close to a REAL contraction in terms of strength but honestly the sensation is EXACTLY the same. I"ve been feeling it on and off for a couple of hours now.
I gave birth 1 year ago so I'm assuming that I'm going to through a hormonal change that's triggering some uterine changes??

I just finished the 3-day OTC treatment for a yeast infection. I've used this medicine many times over the years, but not since i've given birth....think there could be any connection?

tia!


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

There's probably no connection to the yeast medicine. Our bodies just like to play mind games on us sometimes. So many things can be causing contractions, even when not pregnant.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I have felt the same thing recently. Felt like BH contractions (but I'm not pg).


----------



## peachsara (Jun 10, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea but didn't want to read and not post. I wouldn't think it would be related to the antifungal though.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm. Very interesting. Could it be gas causing your belly to feel tight? So strange.

For the record... I swear I feel fetal movement sometimes lol. (likely gas because I'm defo not pg) haha.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

There is a VERY real thing called phantom kicks... that has been proven not to be just gas (I can actually SEE them sometimes in myself... my doctor actually felt one when examining a scar on my stomach) Its believed to possibly be due to the damage done to your abdominal muscles and them repairing themselves. Perhaps that is also causing your phantom contractions?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
There is a VERY real thing called phantom kicks... that has been proven not to be just gas (I can actually SEE them sometimes in myself... my doctor actually felt one when examining a scar on my stomach) Its believed to possibly be due to the damage done to your abdominal muscles and them repairing themselves. Perhaps that is also causing your phantom contractions?

Wow, really? Because I did have separated abs with my pregnancy! And I can see the "kicks" too! Even dh has seen it.

Oh freakiest thing, I can see my belly "rolling" right around my belly button if I'm hungry and first start eating something. I guess it's my stomach digesting it but it's so freaky. I should get a video and pretend I'm pg. I bet people would believe me.

But it must be from damaged abs because I never saw this before I was pg...


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had phantom contractions that are very similar to BH contractions. (Also phantom kicks) These happened a couple of months ago. I don't think you're crazy! I've had 2 c-sections, so I figured they were because of the scar...but to be honest, I just sat and felt comfort in them. Even if I don't have the chance to be pregnant again, at least I was able to feel those. Does that sound weird?


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bri'sgirl* 
...but to be honest, I just sat and felt comfort in them. Even if I don't have the chance to be pregnant again, at least I was able to feel those. Does that sound weird?


I don't think that's weird. When I feel them I try to remember what it was like when I was pg. It seems like ages ago.. and at the same time it seems like yesterday....


----------

